# river sand types



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

Untill now I have used a variety of substrates, but i don't like the ones from petshops because of their unnatural appearance. I use carbonate river sand with success for an aquarium with livebearers and some easy plants (mainly Cryptocoryne affinis, which likes alcaline conditions).

I would like to set up a rainforest tank with more acid conditions, and think that this sand is unsuitable for this purpose. Would silicate river sand be an option? 

Paul


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

A silicate sand would definitely be a good option for an acidic tank, since it's pH-neutral. The addition of some leaf litter might help with giving it a "natural" appearance if that's what you're going for.


----------

